# Pre-Season Celebration M & G?



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm talking a real one at Marinelli's, not one of those wanna-bee satellite gatherings.  

Discuss?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL yea, I'm game. We'll have to show the Westies how it's done AGAIN. All this training and they still can't count higher than three.........


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> LOL yea, I'm game. We'll have to show the Westies how it's done AGAIN. All this training and they still can't count higher than three.........


Just imagine if they someday get over 10 in attendance, they'll have to take their shoes off. :evilsmile


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Numbers mean nothing! We shoot for quality, not quantity!  

BTW - The last M-N-G that was held at Marinelli's I believe there were more west siders than east anyhow.......

It's a shame that most of the east siders can't come out to the west side and play after dark during the week! :gaga: :lol: 

Come on Les, dont leave me hangin here! :help:

On a lighter note, what's the date gonna be?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You forget, Les is a native Eastie we planted on the wrong er, I mean West side to report back to us hilarious tales.........


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



ESOX said:


> You forget, Les is a native Eastie we planted on the wrong er, I mean West side to report back to us hilarious tales.........


_Damn! _ I've been outed! :yikes: 

I just can't understand why y'all want to be cooped up inside with all that smoke, when you could be sitting outside on the volleyball court checking out the....um....er, _action_ like you can at the WLI.  

Be that as it may, _yes!_ I am interested!

Dates, anyone??


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Can the Mrs. and I come too ? 
Where is Marinelli's ?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> Can the Mrs. and I come too ?
> Where is Marinelli's ?


Oh great now the "Hicks" are starting to show up  


Marinellis = 12 Mile + I-75


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> Can the Mrs. and I come too ?
> Where is Marinelli's ?


 
Everyone is welcome. Even you Tom.
OOPS I meant especially you. That would be great if you came down slumming with us.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> You forget, Les is a native Eastie we planted on the wrong er, I mean West side to report back to us hilarious tales.........


Ohhh  the "Mole" has been ratted on! Man Les, I thought you was one ah us! :irked: Shoulda got the clue as soon as you started talkin about how good "Strohs" was!

Well, then... Les, Remind me to show you something out on the end of the dock the next time we're at the WLI!   :mischeif: :shhh: 

As well, you can forget about the "hot spots" report that Dinoday and I were going to share with you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Burksee said:


> As well, you can forget about the "hot spots" report that Dinoday and I were going to share with you! :lol: :lol:


 
That might be a blessing. We have been warned about you Westies and your "hot spots":yikes: :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> That might be a blessing. We have been warned about you Westies and your "hot spots":yikes: :lol:


Hey there big boy! :yikes:  Make sure you save me seat next to you!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ain't never been beyond Joe's bait shop.......Me and the Mrs. will do our dang'dest to be there if'in we can get the pick-up started.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I haven't attended one in a while and I am about due. Pick a date and if I can make it I will show.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> Ain't never been beyond Joe's bait shop.......Me and the Mrs. will do our dang'dest to be there if'in we can get the pick-up started.


"And they loaded up the truck and they moved to beverlyyyyy.....Hills that is"


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It'll be a good time to show off to you fellers how well the Enzyte is workin ! 

Dem boys was so impressed they made me a distributor.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Wow Neal, another good idea. You're almost in double digits for the year... 

*Pick a Date!*


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Ohhh  the "Mole" has been ratted on! Man Les, I thought you was one ah us! :irked: Shoulda got the clue as soon as you started talkin about how good "Strohs" was!


That's why we sent Les.....If we had sent the normal guys, you would have sniffed them out in a minute.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> It'll be a good time to show off to you fellers how well the Enzyte is workin !
> 
> Dem boys was so impressed they made me a distributor.


Once again the meeting has been changed to the "Bottoms Up" bar in Ferndale. Can't wait to see it Tom :mischeif:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOLOL I'l be the guy with the spring in my step.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Since it seems most of the MnG's have been on Tuesdays if I remember correctly, I'll throw out a date........how about Tuesday, Sept. 27th.?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Moles :16suspect Hicks  "Bottoms Up" :SHOCKED: 

I thinking I'm safer out here in the west with the Good Ole Boy Club :lol: 

I guess I might be intrested,but I'm keepin' my back to the wall :chicken: 

What's the date?

If we make it this month that would make my third M-N-G in a month...that's gotta be some kind of record...do I get a prize?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

so whats it gonna be? tues and thurs are out for me but i can make any other eve.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



wild bill said:


> so whats it gonna be? tues and thurs are out for me but i can make any other eve.


In that case, how about Wednesday the 28th? Always willing to compromise for a guy willing to drive that far.....


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, how about Wednesday the 28th? Always willing to compromise for a guy willing to drive that far.....


cant be as bad as the last time i showed up in that blizzard.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

So who is in for WED. 28 SEP?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Me....I think :tdo12:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Got a meeting on the west side that afternoon, but I may be able to swing back by before heading north.

(at 12 miles per gallon :yikes:  )


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I should be able to make it too, thats a day before my b-day I can practice tipping a few cold ones. :yikes: Al


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Kevin said:


> Got a meeting on the west side that afternoon, but I may be able to swing back by before heading north.
> 
> (at 12 miles per gallon :yikes:  )


Please shower and disinfect.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Sounds good. 

I put it up on the site calendar.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

If I'm not bowling that nite.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Wow Neal, another good idea. You're almost in double digits for the year...
> 
> *Pick a Date!*


AND it's only September :woohoo1:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> It'll be a good time to show off to you fellers how well the Enzyte is workin !
> 
> Dem boys was so impressed they made me a distributor.


I was going to comment about Esox and his infamous MNG Thong but...decided not to!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> So who is in for WED. 28 SEP?



Count me in!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> If I'm not bowling that nite.



Jeez how long is bowling season 51 weeks a year:lol:


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Wednesday the 28th. of September is fine by me.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...since I missed everyone at the West side one !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Jeez how long is bowling season 51 weeks a year:lol:


Sept thru April.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I put it up on the site calendar.


You posted it for the 19th!!!:lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I was going to comment about Esox and his infamous MNG Thong but...decided not to!


We promised never to speak of that again :rant:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> If I'm not bowling that nite.


As of right now, thats my nite off. Unless someone else can't bowl. We have a 6 man rotating sched.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> As of right now, thats my nite off. Unless someone else can't bowl. We have a 6 man rotating sched.


Hope you don't have to sub for the Pivot man


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Neal said:


> Hope you don't have to sub for the Pivot man


Why, do you want to get blinded by my "headlamp". LOL :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

C'mon, folks, this will be a real fun time!


All you recent members, don't be put off by the talk of ESOX in his M-N-G thong (he _does_ shave first) and the back-and-forth reparte' between Neal and Walleye Mike is harmless fun....


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i plan on being there as long as some of you will still be around about 8ish. how late do you guys stick around.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

wild bill said:


> well i plan on being there as long as some of you will still be around about 8ish. how late do you guys stick around.



Les since you usually shut out the lights...perhaps you can address this inquiry?!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Sorry to say, _this_ M-N-G must be an 'early retirement'; alarm is currently set for 0100 hrs. (1:00 AM)

Being responsible certainly does _suck_ !

On a related note, anyone know of a QA position around Oakland or Livingston counties? :help:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There are usually a couple of hearty souls around well after 8.
My bedtime is supposed to be 2200 but I might be able to take the late shift.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

IF I make it, it will probably be for a very short time on the early shift 4-5 ish


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ESOX said:


> There are usually a couple of hearty souls around well after 8.
> My bedtime is supposed to be 2200 but I might be able to take the late shift.


I didnt think you even started cranking up the Queen music till 2200...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I will be there really early, with a super-duper early exit gotta be Downtown for dinner and a Hockey game! With any luck I might get out of there before Neal even arrives!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

bumpity bump


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dang is that tonight? I forgot an auger I was supposed to bring for someone.:bloos: 
Heading north this weekend to play with the salmon and learn how to :rant: :rant: :rant: from those expurts on the NW rivers. Therefore I have to make a stop between work and the MNG at big O on Woodward, and I don't mean the tire shop.
Someone might have to loan me a couple of bucks after I get out of there. :lol: :yikes:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Dang is that tonight?


Relax, it is tomorrow. They say memory is first to go...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cool. Things have been so busy here this week I did enough work for it to be Thursday already. At least I didn't forget the MNG.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

ESOX said:


> Dang is that tonight? I forgot an auger I was supposed to bring for someone.:bloos:
> Heading north this weekend to play with the salmon and learn how to :rant: :rant: :rant: from those expurts on the NW rivers. Therefore I have to make a stop between work and the MNG at big O on Woodward, and I don't mean the tire shop.
> Someone might have to loan me a couple of bucks after I get out of there. :lol: :yikes:


ESOX, I will be there around 5:30- 6:00 for the auger and a few brews. Thanks, Al


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Relax, it is tomorrow. They say memory is first to go...


Actually, they say it's the second thing :yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

So what was it you lost first.......um...er....Neal???


----------

